# ghost bike la tuna canyon



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

anyone know the story behind the ghost bike on la tuna canyon? 

i saw it while driving with my mom to pick up holiday food. its easy to lose sight of the important (really important) things during the holiday season. that certainly brought everything home.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

Here ya go


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

I saw the ghost bike yesterday. The story that I heard, was that a recently retired Cal Tech professor crashed heavily on the descent and died as a result of his injuries. He was riding in the center of the lane at speed, when a car came from behind and around him. He wasn't hit by the car, but was startled enough to loose control of the bike, on a very fast section of the descent.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I see it every Sunday on the Love Ride and wondered he same thing.


----------

